
Ask HN: Rotate Sales/Support Agent WhatsApp Numbers - ImJustSomeDude
Hi,<p>So my friend had an idea that I&#x27;m not sure whether good or not but are there people out there that use WhatsApp as their sales tool (especially to close sale)?<p>So his idea is to rotate the agent telephone numbers (that has WhatsApp) so that a company can just use one URL in an ad and that system will rotate it for that company.<p>Oh yeah, maybe this tool can be used to rotate WhatsApp numbers as a support tool as well for any business that use WhatsApp as their support tool.<p>At least the company that use this tool doesn’t need to create multiple ads with the same numbers (especially in FB ads) and on their website, they can use it to rotate their sales&#x2F;support agent.<p>Do you think it&#x27;s a good idea? I&#x27;m thinking of building it as a product and maybe charge a bit. 3-5 dollars maybe?<p>Thank you for your feedback!
======
ImJustSomeDude
Let me add some details:

Lets imagine you have 4 or 5 salespeople. And you wanted people to contact
them through WhatsApp after you run your ad in FB.

You can create multiple ads with different phone numbers (with a short link to
WhatsApp), or you can use the rotator to rotate the salespeople numbers so
that you only use 1 link to rotate through the WhatsApp numbers.

Do you get the idea? I think it's useful for business that use WhatsApp as one
of their sales tool or as a support tool...

